# Filtro de graves para sub-woofer de 160w



## javi_SS (Abr 17, 2009)

he hestado buscando tanto en el foro como en google pero no entiendo casi nada, en cada sitio encuentro información distinta... podrian decirme como construyo un filtro pasa graves para un sub-woofer de 160w y 8" 
frecuencia respuesta: fo - 8000 hz
 nivel de presion sonora: 86 +-3(db/w.m)
 impedancia 4ohmios...

les agradeceria un poco de ayuda


----------



## panchi420 (Abr 17, 2009)

buenas ese es un crsoower piquer saown me funciona bien  y no deja pasar alta tiene calidad


----------



## unleased! (Abr 17, 2009)

En el foro hay ya la construcción de crossovers tanto pasivos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html
Como activos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13063.html
Si lo que quieres es uno pasivo deberías colocar el post en: Audio: Elementos de salida. Ahorremos trabajo a los moderadores.
Saludos.


----------



## javi_SS (Abr 17, 2009)

no puedo ver el archivo panchi420...


----------



## algp (Abr 17, 2009)

javi_SS dijo:
			
		

> no puedo ver el archivo panchi420...


Es un simple bmp ( windows bitmap ) comprimido en formato .rar, se usa el winrar para abrirlo ( entre otros ).

Te incluyo el grafico de panchi420, pero en formato gif.


----------



## javi_SS (Abr 18, 2009)

la ferrita va por dentro de la espira? de q grosor es el hilo de la bobina?


----------



## panchi420 (Abr 21, 2009)

javi ss el grosor que utilise es de 2mm aproccimadamente, y la ferita si ba por dentro de la espira


----------



## electromovimiento_2 (Jun 13, 2009)

che panchi420 de que medidas es el nucleo de ferrita aproximadamente?


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola, Ei panchi420 vi el esquema del pasa-bajos, tiene una entrada y una salida y tierra, bueno la entrada seria la entrada del audio, la salida la salida del audio no?
pero lleva alimentacion? por el capacitor a tierra?


----------

